# Trade in prices



## AA3751 (Jul 26, 2016)

At some point soon I will sell/trade my car in and was wondering what kind of trade in prices people have had lately and who it was sold to

Thanks!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There will be loads of variations,mileage,condition,year,spec.

Rs direct seam to be a good payer for nice cars, but retail it yourself to get the best deal.
Make sure car is fault free and valeted, take time to write a decent add and then market it on here,trader,ebay etc.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Unless you sell privately, expect to get raped on the trade in


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Around a £7k difference between trade in to their asking price.


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

If you are thinking of a trade price send me a PM and I will take a look to see what i can do as a straight purchase with no PX.

Has to be good history and condition with nothing overly modified for us though.

Thanks


----------



## AA3751 (Jul 26, 2016)

Not even one actual trade in price! Come on guys someone must have traded their car in recently ***x1f642; please share

7k sounds a bit steep to me! I would have thought more 4-5k for mark up margins....


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

£35k for a 09 stage 4 - think I was lucky


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Was it a cash buy at 35 or trade in?


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Trade in


----------



## Trainer (Nov 3, 2015)

Got offered 31k for mine which is a 10plate ,stage 4 46.5k miles full Lichfield history that was a BMW dealer against a M4 .................I've decided to keep my GTR the money i was gonna spend on replacing i will probably have the engine forged in the car i have


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Trainer said:


> Got offered 31k for mine which is a 10plate ,stage 4 46.5k miles full Lichfield history that was a BMW dealer against a M4 .................I've decided to keep my GTR the money i was gonna spend on replacing i will probably have the engine forged in the car i have


The GTR is having a bad year when you consider how well it's held for the last 8 years. But you'll lose your hat going to a BMW. Dodged a bullet there.


----------



## Trainer (Nov 3, 2015)

simGTR said:


> The GTR is having a bad year when you consider how well it's held for the last 8 years. But you'll lose your hat going to a BMW. Dodged a bullet there.


I'm keeping my GTR Sim I've made my mind up if i sell it i gonna miss the performance and nothing for GTR money comes close


----------



## AA3751 (Jul 26, 2016)

Jon_H said:


> Yea,its all a bit very depressing
> 
> I have a problem free st 1 cba @35k with 15 service stamps.Brand new discs/pads and tyres f+r.Gearbox clips and some carbon xtras,refurbed wheels
> and not even 1 single stone chip
> ...


I think you***8217;ll definitely get more from an Indy. That price is a joke!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Jon_H said:


> Yea,its all a bit very depressing
> 
> I have a problem free st 1 cba @35k with 15 service stamps.Brand new discs/pads and tyres f+r.Gearbox clips and some carbon xtras,refurbed wheels
> and not even 1 single stone chip
> ...


Wow that is crazy low

Issue at moment is second hand stock is sitting there for long time and dealers reducing prices to get shifted - but taking months - makes sense to price in a big margin over and above the cost of warranty etc


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Just retail the car. If you get stuck just buy a shitter or rent a small car for a while until you get sorted. Good,straight,honest cars will always sell as there***8217;s loads of crap out there.


----------



## chubmonkey (Feb 15, 2017)

I tested the water a while ago, mine is a 2010 with 41,000, full history and Litchfield stage one map and y pipe. Autotrader price was £37,000, every trade i offer was around 28/29k. Decided to keep the car and suck up the running costs rather than take a hit like that


----------



## [email protected] Torque (Nov 10, 2015)

Ourselves and others mentioned above, are only actively buying 2014+ cars of late. However, we do buy back 2009-2013 cars we have previously supplied and maintained.

One of the reasons for leaning towards buying later cars, is the care the cars have received during their lives. The R35 paintwork can really show it's age unless it's well protected, also tyres, brakes & maintenance are costs that _some _owners may try to avoid or reduce where possible. Which we do see quite often.

So to make a strong offer on a 8/9 year old GTR the car must really stand out, as prep work can go into £thousands very quickly. It goes without saying that two cars can be the same on paper but very different in person. Even the list of service advisories on a well maintained car can stack up with age.

We have found that unless a CBA car is very well maintained, low mileage with low owners they do tend to sit around a while. There is so much choice out there now, that the market has become price driven as there are no real spec options to make cars stand out like with BMW/Audi etc.

In April we bought a lovely 2 owner, grey 2009 car, serviced without fail every 6 months and we sold that in under 24 hours. It was a really lovely car and I had 3 people in the queue for that one.

On the other hand, we recently agreed (as part of the deal) to travel to SE London to collect a "wants for nothing" 2014 GTR with 26k miles. We asked all the questions and ran all the checks. Upon arrival it was discovered that no optimisation was carried out (despite asking for confirmation), a number of panels showed signs of repair, a number of panels needed repair, 2 tyres were bald and the front discs had cracks that nearly covered the inside to the outside diameter! Needless to say we didn't buy.

Some of the trade-in valuations provided above are very low but without getting the full picture, it's very difficult to give a precise value and main dealers will be giving you the CAP price out the book, which is often not aligned with real world prices of niche cars like the R35.

Outright purchase offers and Trade-In values will vary depending on who you deal with.

I hope this helps and If anyone is looking to sell their low owner/mileage R35 then please get in touch and we'll see what can do.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I am wondering if the second hand car market isn't a bit crap atm, I've been interested in a car that's been for sale since March (German not a GTR) and despite the fab spec is still there (it's a little price heavy but still a rare spec). I think the economy is a bit more flakey than everybody realises.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah, the economy is screwed. Because most people have realised that they were getting screwed, and simply don't want to play anymore.


----------



## Jon_H (Dec 4, 2017)

deleted


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

tonigmr2 said:


> I am wondering if the second hand car market isn't a bit crap atm, I've been interested in a car that's been for sale since March (German not a GTR) and despite the fab spec is still there (it's a little price heavy but still a rare spec). I think the economy is a bit more flakey than everybody realises.


Agree, part of it is that peoples houses aren't going up in value so previously justifiable purchases based on "my house went up 15% so I can afford to pee money into a new car" are no longer adding up and with interest rate rises and uncertainty around the corner it wouldn't surprise me if finance has tightened considerably of late.

Potentially a great time to be a cash buyer over the next few years of all sorts of assets.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> I am wondering if the second hand car market isn't a bit crap atm, I've been interested in a car that's been for sale since March (German not a GTR) and despite the fab spec is still there (it's a little price heavy but still a rare spec). I think the economy is a bit more flakey than everybody realises.


Yes I agree - looking at used GTR’s huge amount for sale and not shifting pre 2017 cars - the 2017 onwards seem to be steadily dropping and sub £60k 2017 is almost here...which will push the sandwich filling in middle down again


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

So main dealers are offering peanuts, Indy's won't touch anything older than four years and you can't sell them privately. Jesus Christ that makes for depressing reading.

Wish this thread was about 7 months ago before I bought into the 'you don't lose money on these' myth.

She's gonna kill me, one day this account will suddenly stop posting, lol


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

PaulH0070 said:


> Wish this thread was about 7 months ago before I bought into the 'you don't lose money on these' myth.
> 
> She's gonna kill me, one day this account will suddenly stop posting, lol


You and me both lol


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

So main dealers are offering peanuts, Indy's won't touch anything older than four years and you can't sell them privately. Jesus Christ that makes for depressing reading.

Wish this thread was about 7 months ago before I bought into the 'you don't lose money on these' myth.

She's gonna kill me, one day this account will suddenly stop posting, lol

Or is this an orchestrated effort to finally spread out the market with the R36 in mind?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

A genuine car will always sell, there***8217;s just so much rubbish out there people get diss hearted wasting time and money looking.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

I remember some wise fool saying gtrs are going to see a big price adjustment next year


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

terry lloyd said:


> I remember some wise fool saying gtrs are going to see a big price adjustment next year <img src="http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/images/smilies/wink.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Wink" class="inlineimg" />


I was told by a dealer that prices would drop and he was spot on! I'm hoping I bought mine for a reasonable price and won't lose too much if I decide to sell.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

You have a track pack Imran ?


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

terry lloyd said:


> You have a track pack Imran ?


Yes.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Imran said:


> Yes.


Wise choice imho


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

terry lloyd said:


> Imran said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.
> ...


I hope so!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Main dealers need to make used cars more attractive and stop mugging off potential customers with 10% interest on PCP***8217;s


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Skint said:


> A genuine car will always sell, there’s just so much rubbish out there people get diss hearted wasting time and money looking.


While I do agree, I saw enough myself, I'm still confused why there seem to be less good ones over bad? Apparently.

I'm more concerned over how much of a price adjustment there is. There was obviously one coming, but fk me what shit timing on my part.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

PaulH0070 said:


> While I do agree, I saw enough myself, I'm still confused why there seem to be less good ones over bad? Apparently.
> 
> I'm more concerned over how much of a price adjustment there is. There was obviously one coming, but fk me what shit timing on my part.


At the end of the day you still have a great car for the money not sure what year you have but I cannot see a straight CBA dropping much below £30k any time soon


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

They will do 30k in bits


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

PaulH0070 said:


> Skint said:
> 
> 
> > A genuine car will always sell, there***8217;s just so much rubbish out there people get diss hearted wasting time and money looking.
> ...


I wouldn't stress too much just enjoy the car whilst you have it. Don't forget alot of people dream to own a gtr but you already have it. You can worry at the time when you come to sell. Just hope the R36 is released by then which costs much more and you never know the R35 prices may rise!


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

terry lloyd said:


> At the end of the day you still have a great car for the money not sure what year you have but I cannot see a straight CBA dropping much below £30k any time soon



Pretty much every <35k CBA ive seen is a disaster waiting to happen, higher milage stage 4 with a solid history are selling easily at 36-37k privately. 

Ultimately break it down to parts, you see when crashed cars pop up people are stripping them bare in days.

Engine, gearbox, lights, drls, instrument clusters, brakes, calipers, satnav, alloys, thats what, best part of 20-25k right there and thats just the easy stuff.


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

terry lloyd said:


> At the end of the day you still have a great car for the money not sure what year you have but I cannot see a straight CBA dropping much below £30k any time soon


Got a 2012 Terry. I've read a few times on the forum it's apparently a ' good sweet spot' in the GT-R lifeline, now reading from an indy it's off their radar. Swings and roundabouts.

While I do love owning it and do enjoy it I don't have the disposable income of some on here and if I was looking to buy now and reading this I'm not sure I would to be honest.

It's a car at the end of the day and while I was never expecting not to lose money I didn't think the hit would be this bad. All about timing and mine was crap, lol. Hopefully this is just a market leveller and not a constant slide

Oh well, better just enjoy it. Keep it for as long as financially possible and stop reading threads like this :chuckle:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Personally I think we have been spoiled by rock solid residuals for many years.

An 09/10 car should still trade in for 30-35k if a decent one.

Let's remember this is 50%+ of it's new cost. On an 8 or 9 year old car!!!

And it's not even a simple car.
You get a 500bhp+ 4WD car capable of 0-62mph in 3 seconds or less.

The residuals still look really good to me!


----------



## chubmonkey (Feb 15, 2017)

My car has solid history first with Nissan then with Litchfield and Kaiser. Had the disks done and oil changes every 6 months or 6000 miles but because it has had a few owners dealers don't want to touch it. I am glad I didnt trade it for the Audi TTS i was looking at, because after the service again at Kaiser it drove so sweetly before being rear ended. Hopefully the damage isnt too bad and my bodyshop owner manager is pushing for a complete respray. I guess when you look at what you have, regardless of depreciation its still an animal of a car. My loaner E63 AMG is a beautiful car but the bose in the Nissan wipes the floor with Logic 7 Harmon Kardon, plus the steering on the Mercedes is dead, too light and feels like you are driving on ice. That car is still valued at 73k but I wouldnt swap. Having the Mercedes has made me realise what an event driving the GTR is


----------



## [email protected] Torque (Nov 10, 2015)

PaulH0070 said:


> Got a 2012 Terry. I've read a few times on the forum it's apparently a ' good sweet spot' in the GT-R lifeline, now reading from an indy it's off their radar. Swings and roundabouts.
> 
> While I do love owning it and do enjoy it I don't have the disposable income of some on here and if I was looking to buy now and reading this I'm not sure I would to be honest.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul

We look at every case individually, as I said above we are _actively_ seeking 2014+ but still consider very nice examples of all ages if they are presented to us.

For example we are trying to close a deal on purchasing a Silver 2010 car we supplied 3 years ago and has only covered 4k miles in that time. The bodywork is absolutely lovely with paintwork that has been enhanced and protected in the right way.

We get a lot of calls and emails, which include just a few details about GTRs offered for sale, but occasionally get very well written, detailed explanations about certain cars and ultimately we end up buying those cars as we have great confidence in them and the owner. A lot can be said for that in my eyes.

The market has changed a lot in 18 months that's for sure. The baseline isn't a lot different in price but the cars will not be the best examples. 

The workshop see a regular number of new customers coming in with recently bought cars from other indie dealers and some are in desperate need of repairs and maintenance. A recent notable case was a car purchased the week prior to visiting us and when it arrived it was obvious the car was in need of front and rear brakes. The rears had no grooves left in them at all! The customer had paid a good retail price for it, meanwhile we had a very similar car here on site, up to date in every respect with significantly less miles for the same price...

The DBA cars have really squeezed together and you can now buy a 2015 car for £48k, which brings me back to my first post. For us to buy DBA they need to really stand out either on price or miles and owners. But above all they need to be the best condition possible.

As Richard mentioned, overall the residuals on GTRs are good. Especially when you consider we have a £75k 2012 BMW M5 for sale for just £26k ! 

Tom


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Beemers always drop like a lead balloon. It’s the law. A year later it’ll be worth £15k, which is something to consider before buying


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Tom, the 2015 48k car, 'you can buy' as in that's what I could buy privately / you would buy for / what you would have it up for in your showroom?

If it's the latter I'm off to hide the ropes and sharp stuff.


----------



## [email protected] Torque (Nov 10, 2015)

PaulH0070 said:


> Tom, the 2015 48k car, 'you can buy' as in that's what I could buy privately / you would buy for / what you would have it up for in your showroom?
> 
> If it's the latter I'm off to hide the ropes and sharp stuff.


The man in Yate has it for sale, that's retail price. Check Auto Trader

I would say it needs to be there to sell, as 10,000 mile 2015 cars are showing up at £51k now.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

[email protected] Torque said:


> The man in Yate has it for sale, that's retail price. Check Auto Trader
> 
> I would say it needs to be there to sell, as 10,000 mile 2015 cars are showing up at £51k now.


They do seem good value - perhaps the one to buy!


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

[email protected] Torque said:


> The man in Yate has it for sale, that's retail price. Check Auto Trader
> 
> I would say it needs to be there to sell, as 10,000 mile 2015 cars are showing up at £51k now.


I remember seeing that one now, pretty chunky miles. Sure it's good to be there but the guy must have lived in it, lol.

Having said that, whole lot of car for the money. 

I've stopped tying the noose for now


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Henry 145 said:


> Yes I agree - looking at used GTR***8217;s huge amount for sale and not shifting pre 2017 cars - the 2017 onwards seem to be steadily dropping and sub £60k 2017 is almost here...which will push the sandwich filling in middle down again


Sub £60k is already here or is it a miss print! https://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/nissan/gt-r/2017-17-nissan-gt-r-recaro/8828066


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Will64 said:


> Sub £60k is already here or is it a miss print! https://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/nissan/gt-r/2017-17-nissan-gt-r-recaro/8828066


That can't be right can it? Assuming they're both straight there's an orange one from Nobles same year, 3k more miles that's up for 72.5k.

OK, main dealer vs indy but 13.5k difference?? Seems a little too good to be true?

I'd be all over that if I had the money, sadly sunk it all into a 2012 money pit :chuckle:


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

PaulH0070 said:


> That can't be right can it? Assuming they're both straight there's an orange one from Nobles same year, 3k more miles that's up for 72.5k.
> 
> OK, main dealer vs indy but 13.5k difference?? Seems a little too good to be true?
> 
> I'd be all over that if I had the money, sadly sunk it all into a 2012 money pit :chuckle:


I think it should be £68k, a real bargain if not!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Will64 said:


> Sub £60k is already here or is it a miss print! https://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/nissan/gt-r/2017-17-nissan-gt-r-recaro/8828066


Wow!!!!!!!!

Time to get my buying shoes on!


----------



## escossie (Apr 8, 2016)

£68950 on their website!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Henry 145 said:


> Wow!!!!!!!!
> 
> Time to get my buying shoes on!


I would Henry,it’s a real bargain if correct.


----------



## E3BLS (Jul 1, 2017)

A12DY B said:


> If you are thinking of a trade price send me a PM and I will take a look to see what i can do as a straight purchase with no PX.
> 
> Has to be good history and condition with nothing overly modified for us though.
> 
> Thanks


I have a MY15 with 8.5K miles with full service history from nissan. Its in Black everything is original and it has PPF and ceramic coating and professionally detailed. Make me an offer above 55k.


----------



## [email protected] Torque (Nov 10, 2015)

E3BLS said:


> I have a MY15 with 8.5K miles with full service history from nissan. Its in Black everything is original and it has PPF and ceramic coating and professionally detailed. Make me an offer above 55k.


As a guideline, £55k would be our retail price on that age and mileage. Sounds like a lovely car and I would love to have a conversation about it.


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Tom, it does seem a little bit varied with some of these prices.
A 2015 with 40k+ miles @ 48k
A 2015 with 8.5k miles @ 55k
A 2015 with 10k miles @ 51k

If you could spare the time would you mind posting up an average guide to the retail prices of these cars now? 2011 upwards with average GT-R miles etc?

It would be great to see how a proper GT-R indy like yourselves views the value of these cars.

Be great if you could, cheers


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*GTR*



Will64 said:


> Sub £60k is already here or is it a miss print! https://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/nissan/gt-r/2017-17-nissan-gt-r-recaro/8828066




Hi 



Thank you for your email regarding our stunning GTR the pictures will be on our website later today. Due to a technical glitch the car was advertised at £58,950 not the correct price of £68,950.




Thanks




Ben 





SILVERLEAF SPORTS AND PRESTIGE CARS

Newhall Road

Sheffield

S9 2QJ

01142 435949


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

herman said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Human technical glitch!


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

im always after quality cars- looking for a couple of 2009/10 plate cars right now. if anyones interested in selling , drop me a PM with full details and il try and give a reasonable quote


----------



## phil c (May 18, 2018)

As someone looking to buy in the near future this all makes interesting reading,I also notice that dealerships have an offer on new cars( albeit on a finance package ) is this one thing that has been advertised before?
I’m sure the trade will have an eye on the market trends and be offering even lower trade in prices bearing in mind there is a new reg on the way and prices seem to dip in the months around Xmas
I will probably wait a while and see what transpires over the next few months,which doesn’t help the situation as many others will be doing the same no doubt!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

phil c said:


> As someone looking to buy in the near future this all makes interesting reading,I also notice that dealerships have an offer on new cars( albeit on a finance package ) is this one thing that has been advertised before?
> I’m sure the trade will have an eye on the market trends and be offering even lower trade in prices bearing in mind there is a new reg on the way and prices seem to dip in the months around Xmas
> I will probably wait a while and see what transpires over the next few months,which doesn’t help the situation as many others will be doing the same no doubt!


https://www.nissan.co.uk/vehicles/new-vehicles/gt-r/offers/personal.html

This offer?


----------



## phil c (May 18, 2018)

Yes that’s the one ,has this type of offer(dealer contribution) been available before?


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Get one bought and enjoy it while there is a summer left to do so.


----------



## nw99 (Apr 5, 2009)

Also in the market for a late low miles car prices have fallen hard its difficult to catch a falling knife but am getting ready to pounce


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

phil c said:


> Yes that’s the one ,has this type of offer(dealer contribution) been available before?


Yes for quite a while - only difference is people like Desira doing big discounts on top down to £75k


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

So an MY18 can be had for around £75k. Any links lol


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

SklyaFett said:


> So an MY18 can be had for around £75k. Any links lol


Carwow and Auto Trader


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

[email protected] Torque said:


> Ourselves and others mentioned above, are only actively buying 2014+ cars of late. However, we do buy back 2009-2013 cars we have previously supplied and maintained.
> 
> One of the reasons for leaning towards buying later cars, is the care the cars have received during their lives. The R35 paintwork can really show it's age unless it's well protected, also tyres, brakes & maintenance are costs that _some _owners may try to avoid or reduce where possible. Which we do see quite often.
> 
> ...


I followed this thread with some dismay while I was in Spain a few weeks ago but was unable to reply properly. From what has been said on here, I suspect my car might be worth more for spares than as a running item if I was to consider selling it which I’m not. It’s a 2010 model bought 5 years ago with 30k miles on the clock. It now has 81k miles and has only cost me consumables apart from a Stage 1 upgrade and a 2013 gearbox upgrade and solenoid circlips done at Litchfields. Most other work has been done on an ad hoc basis at my local garage but at the mileage intervals specified by Litchfield. The only other work has been a bellhousing change and transmission and diff oil changes carried out by Sly.
What I can’t get my head around is why anyone would bear the cost of taxing and insuring on and only drive it 1000 miles a year. Unless they live 3 miles from a track and do track days for three-quarters of the year. Even then.opcorn:


----------



## phil c (May 18, 2018)

zed1 said:


> I followed this thread with some dismay while I was in Spain a few weeks ago but was unable to reply properly. From what has been said on here, I suspect my car might be worth more for spares than as a running item if I was to consider selling it which I’m not. It’s a 2010 model bought 5 years ago with 30k miles on the clock. It now has 81k miles and has only cost me consumables apart from a Stage 1 upgrade and a 2013 gearbox upgrade and solenoid circlips done at Litchfields. Most other work has been done on an ad hoc basis at my local garage but at the mileage intervals specified by Litchfield. The only other work has been a bellhousing change and transmission and diff oil changes carried out by Sly.
> What I can’t get my head around is why anyone would bear the cost of taxing and insuring on and only drive it 1000 miles a year. Unless they live 3 miles from a track and do track days for three-quarters of the year. Even then.opcorn:


So you have an eight year old car with high ved/ins /fuel consumption,owned for 5 trouble free years done 50k no doubt very enjoyable miles out of 80k in total and it’s still probably worth 50% of its initial cost and your disappointed— !!!
Just thought I would put it in prospective for you


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Doesn’t matter if you’re not selling does it?
Mine is worth 84 million dollars. But I ain’t selling it


----------



## Scottenti (Feb 4, 2015)

Thinking about selling mine, don’t use it much. 09 plate I am second owner with full history at litchfields and now at a ac speedtech not sure which way to go. Don’t want to trade in just straight sale do I go to a dealer or sell privately and have joy riders coming to look.


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Scottenti said:


> Thinking about selling mine, don***8217;t use it much. 09 plate I am second owner with full history at litchfields and now at a ac speedtech not sure which way to go. Don***8217;t want to trade in just straight sale do I go to a dealer or sell privately and have joy riders coming to look.


If you sell privately you could always ask for proof of finance before any test drives. That will hopefully avoid any time wasters.


----------



## Scottenti (Feb 4, 2015)

Cheers never thought of that


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

That's what one guy said to me when I was buying, can I see if you've got the money, because I've had so many young lads come round wanting to drive it!


----------



## Unimag (Aug 16, 2017)

phil c said:


> So you have an eight year old car with high ved/ins /fuel consumption,owned for 5 trouble free years done 50k no doubt very enjoyable miles out of 80k in total and it’s still probably worth 50% of its initial cost and your disappointed— !!!
> Just thought I would put it in prospective for you


I didn’t really read his post as disappointment, if anything he was suggesting he’s enjoyed the hell out of his so far.

I was in a similar situation to him in that my 59 plate had 76,000 on the clock when I decided to trade it in for a fine low mileage 15 plate. 

I realised a while back that I’d rushed into my first one which I bought with 71,000 in the clock so can only blame myself for the poor trade in price I got. A shocking loss but did have poor bodywork and a couple of dents. A shame because it drove extremely well for its age. 

I felt I got a good deal on the 15 plate which helped reduce the loss I made. I suppose the most important thing is the difference and not what each one was valued at.

Luckily I was in a financial position where I could suffer the loss but it is still a depressing situation as depreciation does appear to be getting worse on these cars.

I was sat outside Starbucks having a coffee yesterday and a guy came up to me asking all about the car as he was planning on buying one. He commented that he’d never consider a Ferrari, Porsche etc because the GTR offers way more bang for buck. So despite the high depreciation we’re still getting damn good value for money.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Imran said:


> If you sell privately you could always ask for proof of finance before any test drives. That will hopefully avoid any time wasters.


How would that work ?

What you you expect to see ? Their bank statement showing a balance of at least the asking price of the car ? A loan acceptance from their bank ? Maybe a credit card with available balance so they can do a cash advance ?

If I went to see a car (privately or a dealer) and was asked to prove I could afford the car I would tell the seller to **** right off you cheeky bastard.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I think the problem is that because the GTR has not really depreciated over the last 4 or 5 years, it's become the expected norm. 

Comments on here make me think of comments you read about the UK's interest rates - they have been so low for years (historically that has not been the case) that any suggestion that they are increased from almost zero to a figure of a knats **** above almost zero is met with howls of protest.

All my previous cars had fallen dramatically and I've made a huge loss when I sold them, but that's always been the case and you know that when you buy a car. But the GTR hasn't (until recently) done that. And now they appear to be finally falling and every is upset about it.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

There’s always some truth in attempts to talk down the values. Only interested in 2014+ cars, at the moment. As in, your car is worth shit now mate :chuckle:


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> There’s always some truth in attempts to talk down the values. Only interested in 2014+ cars, at the moment. As in, your car is worth shit now mate :chuckle:


Next you'll be saying you can't trust a car salesman


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Well if they wouldn’t go around selling rat shit for unicorn money :chuckle:


----------



## andyevo (Jun 13, 2017)

*Prime example*

Here is a facelift car for sale on here:

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/562433-2011-facelift-recaro-gt-r-gunmetal-grey.html

Still not sold yet but looks a lovely GTR.

Prices are dropping rapidly at the moment, no for sale are far out weighing demand


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

andyevo said:


> Here is a facelift car for sale on here:
> 
> https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/562433-2011-facelift-recaro-gt-r-gunmetal-grey.html
> 
> ...


Seen that one, guy looks pretty desperate to sell hence the price but the fact it's still there is a bit worrying.
More to the point that makes early CBA's high 20's at best?
Sadly maybe that's were the slide needs to be to sort out the bunched up market?
Still see plenty 2011/12's up for mid 40's though


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Is that such a bargain? High mileage, likely multiple owners, uncertain mods, disclosed issues however cosmetic.

I wouldn't go near with a bargepole.

Quality always outs, if you want to retain value, buy low mileage, one or 2 owner examples that haven't been arsed about with.

I sold my old 2011 last year 1 owner, FSH, Factory standard, 26k miles and apart from the odd stonechip in great condition for only just over £10k more.


Whilst overall car prices seem a bit softer this year, I imagine the owner of the car advertised would be doing a lot better with a one owner, standard low mileage car which didn't need a new rear seat.


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

What is normal mileage on these cars? 3,700 on yours or 8,500 on his? I thought you bought these cars for the joy of driving.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

zed1 said:


> What is normal mileage on these cars? 3,700 on yours or 8,500 on his? I thought you bought these cars for the joy of driving.


But many of us who buy from new don't need them as a daily drive. I lived in London for most of the time I owned my old one and the last thing I wanted was to drive everyday, nothing pleasurable about that.

Even my new one whilst coming up to 4.5k after just over 6 months, isn't my daily drive. I typically don't drive to work as the train is easier (although at my last client, I did alternate driving mine with driving my wife's car for the week).

I am not saying its wrong to drive, I am saying if I was buying I would pick the lower mileage, well looked after car with full history every time and would pay a fair premium for it.


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Ah yes, I beg your pardon. I've been part of the "smug retired" for so long now that I forgot what it is to be tied to weekends.


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Take your point Andy, but it's hardly a dog is it? A properly worded advert and that looks a lot better.

Properly serviced, obviously only stage 1. Not exactly panic stations there.

No, it doesn't state owner numbers but assuming the bad points noted are as bad as it gets no huge drama.

No, I wouldn't buy it but someone will eventually. It's the number I find more alarming, that's an average CBA amount there?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

zed1 said:


> Ah yes, I beg your pardon. I've been part of the "smug retired" for so long now that I forgot what it is to be tied to weekends.


Shouldn’t you be dead? :chuckle:


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

PaulH0070 said:


> Take your point Andy, but it's hardly a dog is it? A properly worded advert and that looks a lot better.
> 
> Properly serviced, obviously only stage 1. Not exactly panic stations there.
> 
> ...


He is trying to shift it quickly which will weigh on price, I bet if I had to shift my 67 plate quickly I would have to drop below 70k.

I would put it a bit like this if the cost of "ownership" is similar would you want the girlfriend that has been "driven" by every tom dick and harry with high mileage or the one which has just got out of her only long term relationship and still closer to "factory condition"


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

AndyE14 said:


> He is trying to shift it quickly which will weigh on price, I bet if I had to shift my 67 plate quickly I would have to drop below 70k.
> 
> I would put it a bit like this if the cost of "ownership" is similar would you want the girlfriend that has been "driven" by every tom dick and harry with high mileage or the one which has just got out of her only long term relationship and still closer to "factory condition"


That's got to be the worst analogy I have ever heard in my whole life.

"Factory condition" wife? Eh?


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Whats worse with that analogy is you girl friend would be 3 1/2 years old surely thats illegal


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Although mileage is important bear in mind that most (not all) low mileage cars are usually driven on the weekends only and probably thrashed more than those daily driven ones, hence afew about with blown engines/gearboxes even though mileage is low.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

terry lloyd said:


> Whats worse with that analogy is you wife would be 3 1/2 years old surely thats illegal


But surely everyone knows that wife years = car years x 18?


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

What matters is how past experience shows. For instance, you could have a car with high mileage, new forged engine and fully restored underside that's fairing better than a car with low mileage and no treatment to it's underside.

To put that against your girlfriend analogy, Tom Dick and Harry might have shaped her experiences and she's a better person because of it. 

Just go for the best looking one.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

simGTR said:


> What matters is how past experience shows. For instance, you could have a car with high mileage, new forged engine and fully restored underside that's fairing better than a car with low mileage and no treatment to it's underside.
> 
> To put that against your girlfriend analogy, Tom Dick and Harry might have shaped her experiences and she's a better person because of it.
> 
> Just go for the best looking one.


Or the one with the best Mods?


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

AndyE14 said:


> Or the one with the best Mods?


Someone has been watching love island lol


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

AndyE14 said:


> Or the one with the best Mods?


You need to consider condition above all else. This is why I give all future girlfriends a thorough checkover before I commit. 

The hardest bit is keeping them in good nick.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

simGTR said:


> ….
> The hardest bit is keeping them in good nick.


Story of my life


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

AndyE14 said:


> I would put it a bit like this if the cost of "ownership" is similar would you want the girlfriend that has been "driven" by every tom dick and harry with high mileage or the one which has just got out of her only long term relationship and still closer to "factory condition"


Yeah, but I'm sure we've all at some point ignored the sooty tailpipes because the headlights are fantastic?

Or is that just me?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

You can have my wife for three and a half quid. Fanny like a clowns pocket. Baggy and full of old tricks. Her top end has been forged, and the underside is ****ed. That’s why she’s three and a half quid.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I’ve always found with women it’s the high running costs and regular breakdowns that spoil the experience


----------



## Jed_1989 (Dec 20, 2015)

AndyE14 said:


> Is that such a bargain? High mileage, likely multiple owners, uncertain mods, disclosed issues however cosmetic.
> 
> I wouldn't go near with a bargepole.
> 
> ...


I'm hoping for this reason mine won't have lost too much. It's only had one previous owner on a 61 plate in white and only 14k miles, factory standard and full documented history from Nissan. It's also in very good condition. I was originally going to go for stage 2 but with the market being like it is I think if I decide to sell, my best chance is if I leave it standard.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Unfortunately, white is the slowest colour, and therefore the cheapest.


----------



## Jed_1989 (Dec 20, 2015)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Unfortunately, white is the slowest colour, and therefore the cheapest.


Slowest as in speed slow or slowest to sell?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Speed slow. I was yanking your chain :chuckle:


----------



## Jed_1989 (Dec 20, 2015)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Speed slow. I was yanking your chain <img src="http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/images/smilies/new/chuckle.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Chuckle" class="inlineimg" />


Thought so haha. I couldn't work out if it was useful advice or a piss take


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

He's just being nice Jed. Blimey, where do I start??
You've bought the slowest colour by far, school boy error!
It's a 2011 car so the trade would rather see it burn than buy it.
It's done so few miles all the parts must be seizing up through lack of use.
Nissan service history? Have you not read the threads man?!?! They're bloody useless!
Jesus Christ Jed, just take it to stage 10 and blow the bloody thing up. It's the only way.

I'll do you a massive favour and give you twenty grand for it. And I'm cutting my throat to do that.

Dear lord, did no one let you into the GT-R secret? Sheesh.


----------



## Jed_1989 (Dec 20, 2015)

PaulH0070 said:


> He's just being nice Jed. Blimey, where do I start??
> You've bought the slowest colour by far, school boy error!
> It's a 2011 car so the trade would rather see it burn than buy it.
> It's done so few miles all the parts must be seizing up through lack of use.
> ...


Haha. Thanks for the advice!!! When can you collect?


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Good lad, you know it makes sense. I'll be round in 10, lol


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Guess due to age of older cars they are no longer able to be on PCP deals which makes them less affordable on a monthly basis


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

Scottenti said:


> Thinking about selling mine, don’t use it much. 09 plate I am second owner with full history at litchfields and now at a ac speedtech not sure which way to go. Don’t want to trade in just straight sale do I go to a dealer or sell privately and have joy riders coming to look.



Hi mate, just joined, so I can’t PM you. I’m interested in buying a GTR. You got details and a price buddy? Thanks!


----------

